# Burton CO2 to stiff for all-mtn freestyle?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi..i'm intermediate snowboarder all around the mountain, but i wanna learn to ride in the park too,i've tried once with good results(lots of 180, and one 360)..recently i bought a 155cm K2 Darkstar board..im 172-173cm and around 70-73kg..for this board i have a pair of burton CO2 2009 bindings(size M) and burton Ion 2009 boots(9,5 size)..i ride mostly all mountain, but i like alot to hit natural kickers,and sometimes to build my own kicker, cuz i dont have a park...
I dont know if the bindings and the boots are to stiff for this kind of riding, cuz after my only day of riding freestyle my ankle felt like, i dont know how to say,felt tired.and this doesnt happend when i freeride.i wanna try rails and boxes too.so,should i buy new bindings and new boots or try to accommodate with the one i have now?(for freestyle) Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

any help? thanks


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

It could be the combination of the binding and your boots being stiff. The CO2s are stiff but you can manage. With you IONs wich if I remember are a pretty stiff boot could be causing you to have to work a bit harder to get any flex causing your ankles to get tired.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks maf...so, i should try to accommodate with what i have now?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I guess what I would do is if I had the money to buy another setup that I could use in the park I would do it. A park setup will be a lot softer so that could make things a lot easier. Otherwise use what you have. If you are able to ride it that way go for it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey,

two setups is the way to go, if you want to have fun rip up the park work on your flat land tricks butters spins etc then look at the Fix or the Joystick from burton, the joystick is more all round and the fix is set up pretty much for park. Ride the Joystick with the triad or cartel ests and the fix with the exile ests, great set ups loads of fun.

Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

thanksforyour answers..i dont have the money to buy new setup unless i'll sell the one i have now..the thing is that i ride mostly all-mtn cuz i dont have other choice,i dont have a park, but i like to hit natural kicker, or build my own kicker...so should i change the CO2 with Cartels or Union bindings(force, contact),or Rome 390 ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

IMO you should stick with the board and bindings, then go for new boots with a bit more flex.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

OK,

well to be honesty if you are riding all mountain and only want one board, I would look at either the joystick or the custom v rocker, both good boards. Joystick slightly softer, both can hack anything you throw at them, but the joystick is getting rave reviews. On the binding front don't know too much about Unions or Rome, but cartels are a good all mountain binding, if you are after somehting that will do everything, if you prefer stiffer go with the co2s or softer the triads.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for all your answers..


----------

